# attitude seeds! ***



## TokeWithHope (May 20, 2009)

hey guys so i would like to say that i got my attitude seeds 7 days after i ordered them, but when i got my seeds they sent me the wrong ones!!! i ordered a 10 pack of shaman seeds. and instead recieved a 10 pack of nirvanas durban poison!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 20, 2009)

Im guessing that either.....
A) You were high when placing the order
B) The guy was high when he filled your order
C) All of the above

I'm going with "C", all of the above.  On the bright side maybe the guy filling your order was high at the time on the durban poison and was thinking man, "man this sh** is awesome, so awesome, I want everyone to grow it"


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 21, 2009)

hahahah actually i suprisingly wasnt high at all even the day of the order! so that leaves B. idk i sent them an email, idk atleast i got some seeds and not an empty package! but if they would of "accidently" sent me someWW i probobly wouldnt of said anything


----------

